# CallYa Mobile SIM card



## rumex (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi I bought a CallYa Smartphone FUN 15 SIM card and Vodaphone seemed to indicate that by buying a monthly top up that I'd get a bundle of 200mb for 15 euros. I used about 40mb before I ran out of credit. Anyone understand the deal, my Germans ok for restaurants, but not technically any good!


----------

